# Elderly 'gentalman' caught keying car in carpark.



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Saw this on Facebook this morning:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201955319512687

"Paid one of my regular visits to Widnes Market this afternoon and had a good old shop but when I got home I noticed huge scratch down the passenger side of my car. Luckily I have a recording device (RoadHawk) which captured the culprit in the act . I have posted it here as a warning to others to be on the look out so they do not fall victim to a random act of vandalism by this man. I know this could happen anywhere but it has made me think twice about shopping at the market again until this man has been apprehended."


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bloody hell I hope you've taken that to the police!!  I think I'd be back at the market each weekend until I "met" the "old gentleman" and dragged the **** to the coppers myself!! 

I REALLY HATE people that do that!! 

what car were you in?? had you cut him up at some point?? it seems he actually targeted your motor!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

It's a post on facebook, not the OPs car.


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

Does it actually prove anything though? Out of the entire clip, there is only a second or 2 of him holding a key, maybe he was parked near this car and it took him a few moments to spot it? 

It does look suspicious but doesn't prove anything unless you're in the mindset of wanting him to do the damage?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Sean_Jaymo said:


> Does it actually prove anything though? Out of the entire clip, there is only a second or 2 of him holding a key, maybe he was parked near this car and it took him a few moments to spot it?
> 
> It does look suspicious but doesn't prove anything unless you're in the mindset of wanting him to do the damage?


Can't you hear the sound of the key scraping along the panels?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Sean_Jaymo said:


> Does it actually prove anything though? Out of the entire clip, there is only a second or 2 of him holding a key, maybe he was parked near this car and it took him a few moments to spot it?
> 
> It does look suspicious but doesn't prove anything unless you're in the mindset of wanting him to do the damage?


you for real


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Come on lads!! as usual on here Guilty until proven otherwise!! :lol:



However and regardless of who's video it is, as circumstantial evidence goes "key in hand scraping noise immediately after he swaps the key to the side of the camera car" it does look pretty damning


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

IF he did do it and IF i could prove he did it, i would be introducing him to the idea of forced compensation, ie: pay up or get what you deserve for what you did.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thats bad but in the good old country we live in he would probably get off with it :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sean_Jaymo said:


> Does it actually prove anything though? Out of the entire clip, there is only a second or 2 of him holding a key, maybe he was parked near this car and it took him a few moments to spot it?
> 
> It does look suspicious but doesn't prove anything unless you're in the mindset of wanting him to do the damage?


lol You must be in the police force mate... eye wide shut!!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

PaulN said:


> lol You must be in the police force mate... eye wide shut!!


Or just know what they'll say.

We caught a glimpse of someone on our drive, standing at the side of then walking away from my brothers car, just outside of the window we were sitting at. We thought he was having a pee on the car so of course went outside to confront him about that. Looked at the car and saw a scratch right down the length of the car.

Things occurred and when police came they asked what happened and whilst they were fine with us, they specifically said "did you see him actually scratching the car?" Which we didn't. Fortunately for us, he did admit to doing it to the police.

It's not the police with eyes shut, it's knowing a defending solicitor will have their eyes wide open.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That's shocking that, he's even checking if anyone is around to catch him. People could say he's looking for he car but where he's looking and the noise straight after is very suss


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What annoys me is we'll never get a follow up to this.

Oh and it's gentleman.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Oh and it's gentleman.


Yep you're right, that's what being off work with a chest infection does to you:wall:


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

PaulN said:


> lol You must be in the police force mate... eye wide shut!!


No, Air Force but what difference does it make?

I watched the video on my phone and there was no sound. Changes things a bit if it is possible to confirm it's a key being scraped along the car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a dirty old scumbag.  :devil:

It looks reasonably innocent until he goes down the left hand side of the car & you can see him moving the key from his right pocket to his left hand then you can hear that painful sound. 

Hope this scumbag is caught & jailed.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

That's awful, I feel for you bud.
It has confirmed I need a camera in my new motor, any more details on yours?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

tommyzooom said:


> That's awful, I feel for you bud.
> It has confirmed I need a camera in my new motor, any more details on yours?


Read the op

Not his car.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

This video is floating about all over the interweb, even Dogcam has it on their FB page!! shouldn't be too long before the old "gent/****" gets his collar felt!! though as said he may still get away with it!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Wonder what would happen if you followed him back to his car, and later on "accidentally" did the same to his car? Bet he wouldn't be happy…………

Not saying anyone should mind you


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

You always imagine this kind of scum to be young chavs. It's quite a shock seeing this.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, only young people who wear baseball caps create crime.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Mean & clean said:


> You always imagine this kind of scum to be young chavs. It's quite a shock seeing this.


You'd be very surprised, I know of a man who had an ASBO at 72 years of age !


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

It seems, going from the Widnes Market Facebool page https://www.facebook.com/WidnesMarket?fref=ts that the car was been parked in a disabled bay. If there was no blue badge displayed that would explain a motive for scratching the car. Not that inconsiderate parking is justification for criminal damage though.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Two things to take away from this

People say teens and young adults are childish/dramatic but reading that Facebook link above honestly makes me nervous for the future of our society, some of the comments/attitudes are completely daft! :lol:

And secondly, regardless of how badly parked someone is or whether they are in a disabled bay or not, that is NO reason to key someone's car. Keying someones car is worse than parking in a disabled space when not disabled.

I wouldn't bother saying anything if I saw someone parking in a disabled space. But if I saw someone keying a car I'd put them on the ground until such time that the vehicles owner was found. If it were an older chap as well he would get a life lesson or two in respect as obviously it is necessary.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi guys
It's been a while since I was on DW and 'lo and behold' one of the first threads I read has someone taking a dig at the cops. nothing changes I see.
Let me add my two penny worth here. This chap will almost certainly get identified and arrested. If he denies it the matter will go to the crown prosecution service (Couldn't Prosecute satan Service) for a charging decision and in the absence of any additional evidence I am 90% sure they will state that there is insufficient evidence to substantiate a charge. I will explain in a minute why I think this but remember that to find someone guilty it needs to be proved 'Beyond all reasonable doubt'. As a cold observer you can see a man walk past a car and as he does so he puts something in his left hand. You then hear a sound and later the car is found damaged.
On that basis can we PROVE he did it?
Now like the rest of you I am happy that the old git did it and I wouild be totally pissed off if it was my car but I repeat. Can we prove it?
The reason I am happy CPS would not take this as a charge is because the self same thing happened to me. The damage was captured on CCTV and several weeks later the guilty party was identified. He admitted that he walked up the road in question at the time of the damage and that the person on the video that looked like him, dressed like him and wore the same shoes as him and had got of the same bus as him was him. The fact that he was the only person to walk past my car in an hour and you can see the arm move up and down with the same pattern as the damage was put to him and he just said that he did not damage the car. CPS just accepted this and refused to allow a charge.
Ming thoughts


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Can see and understand exactly what you've said there fella, and to be honest, it doesn't surprise me, the police do their job and CPS f***s it up basically

And then people wonder why this country is in the state it's in………


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ming said:


> Hi guys
> It's been a while since I was on DW and 'lo and behold' one of the first threads I read has someone taking a dig at the cops. nothing changes I see.
> Let me add my two penny worth here. This chap will almost certainly get identified and arrested. If he denies it the matter will go to the crown prosecution service (Couldn't Prosecute satan Service) for a charging decision and in the absence of any additional evidence I am 90% sure they will state that there is insufficient evidence to substantiate a charge. I will explain in a minute why I think this but remember that to find someone guilty it needs to be proved 'Beyond all reasonable doubt'. As a cold observer you can see a man walk past a car and as he does so he puts something in his left hand. You then hear a sound and later the car is found damaged.
> On that basis can we PROVE he did it?
> ...


Wouldn't that be the CPSS? 

And I'm pretty sure if you gave a panel of jurors they would find guitly based on that video. You can see him move the implement to his hand and walk along side the car at the same time the noise goes.

Obviously however I am not a solicitor or anything so what do I know...

Best bet is to identify the man and confront him, state you have video proof of him keying your car and ask him to pay for the repair otherwise you will press charges.
Probably will fold.



bidderman1969 said:


> And then people wonder why this country is in the state it's in………


I wondered how long until something like this would get said :lol:


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

xJay1337 said:


> Wouldn't that be the CPSS?
> 
> And I'm pretty sure if you gave a panel of jurors they would find guitly based on that video. You can see him move the implement to his hand and walk along side the car at the same time the noise goes.
> 
> ...


Please note I did not say that a Jury would not find him guilty, I am certain they would, but what I said was that CPS would not put it before a jury in the first place.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Precisely, country is fuxked. You can do all these crimes and it's just luck of the draw who gets done. They have a thing in my paper showing who has been in court each week with full names and road names but not numbers. It's amazing how someone with a hoard of cocaine on them with intent to supply got £80 fine and there was something quite petty, can't remember the exact crime now, but they got £800 overall fine and 20 weeks in prison

Someone chased my car and shot at it with a pistol, I saw this as did 2 friends, the back windows were completely gone as well as rebound marks on the paint. Because the police could not find the gun and no one in the other car admitted it, they we're let off


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I was in Widnes this time exactly a week ago, as I paid a visit to the classic car show that was on there. Shorly after I went shopping at Tesco which is adjoining to the market. Sickening to see that this goes on. If I had have seen someone doing that to my car, there's no way I would have been able to control myself. I'd have wanted to smash his head in.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jem said:


> Saw this on Facebook this morning:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201955319512687
> 
> "Paid one of my regular visits to Widnes Market this afternoon and had a good old shop but when I got home I noticed huge scratch down the passenger side of my car. Luckily I have a recording device (RoadHawk) which captured the culprit in the act . I have posted it here as a warning to others to be on the look out so they do not fall victim to a random act of vandalism by this man. I know this could happen anywhere but it has made me think twice about shopping at the market again until this man has been apprehended."


what a jealous old ****ard that happened to me ayear ago I had to get my door resprayed if I were you find him and make him pay for it


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

xJay1337 said:


> Wouldn't that be the CPSS?


Why would it be CPSS ?


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Not that I would park in a disabled bay but Id make it a mission to find this old ******* and make him pay if that was my car. There are NO excuses for this kind of behaviour and I trully hope his next **** was a hedgehog. As far as evidence goes the only was thsi would ever end up at court is with a confession. The police with this tale should have been able to do that and he would more that likely ended up with a small fine. The fact that people are talking about jurors makes me laugh, I think the courts have enough to deal with, never in a 1,000,000 yrs would a case like this end in a trial.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

There is no sign In front of the car saying its a disabled bay also

If it's just on the road then it's sort of 'common courtesy' there has to be a sign infront for it to count as an offence


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Does it really matter where or if the car was parked illegally,  at the end of the day even council or police run clamper's and removal men have NO right to damage property if it's just parked wrongly/illegally, so by what "right" does some old goat have to apparently damage anyone's car?? now there is a site on FB called "you park like a c*nt" and it often encourages acts of damage and vandalism to inconsiderate and just sheer terrible parking,:thumb: but I shouldn't think even that site would encourage anyone to do this !!

I do know one thing though, it's a shame more cars don't have cameras fitted, the "old gentleman" may have been seen and recorded doing the damage!!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

The way I see it, as has been said before, as no action would ever be taken against he "old goat", things will eventually go down the route of "an eye for an eye" kind of thing


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

CPS would say not in the public interest .


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

It's only going to get worse. The amount of muppets of this generation about give it 50 years and it's going to be crazy


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

Jem said:


> It seems, going from the Widnes Market Facebool page https://www.facebook.com/WidnesMarket?fref=ts that the car was been parked in a disabled bay. If there was no blue badge displayed that would explain a motive for scratching the car. Not that inconsiderate parking is justification for criminal damage though.


Would be a bit harsh if the owner had forgotten to put the blue badge out.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

strange one ? whats the chances of that happening and it being recorded too?


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Why would it be CPSS ?


Are you asking me because you want my opinion or want to take my factual statement and say I'm wrong? :lol: :lol:
*just joking dont ban me kthx

CPS = Crown Prosecution Service.

(Couldn't Prosecute satan Service) = CPSS


----------

